# what a terrible draft



## 76erPhan (Jun 25, 2002)

first they draft this kid who i never heard of , but then after reading up on him i decided it was a good pick because they needed a shooter so next they trade him for FUTURE picks... then they pick sam clancy , a hurt player who is too small to play his position.....i hope there are some trades in the coming weeks!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*well actually,*

if you look at the draft a different way , its okay. We traded our 16th pick in this draft before it happened to Golden State, and most likely they will be in the lottery next year. I dont know hwo the pick is protected , but if it isn't then we will really be getting a nice deal. WElsch was only 6'5 , he didn't fit in with the team. We are already small there is no need to add another player who will hurt us height wise.

As for the Sam Clancy, the guy may be small , but he could od some things for us. I didn't like his style of play, but he has proven that he can win, and that always helps. I would have liked maybe Lenny Cooke here, but I can't complain that much, at least it isn't another European player.

Now you didn't address the trade, Claxton 4 Salmons, Holcomb, and Bryant. It does loook kinda nice for us. I never thought Claxton really fit in with us, he had quickness, but I never really trusted him on the floor. He was undersized also, with Salmons we et a great versitile prospect who can play 3 positions (1,2, or 3). That will help us with the undersized Iverson, as for Holcomb, he is a European prospect who was probably jsut a filler, but hey you never know what you will get. Mark Bryant could be a solid contributer to our team, much like COrey Blount was last year. 

Thats my 10 cents on the draft, I sure would have liked Woods more but hey we really didn't lose anything key in the draft.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: well actually,*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> As for the Sam Clancy, the guy may be small , but he could od some things for us. I didn't like his style of play, but he has proven that he can win, and that always helps. I would have liked maybe Lenny Cooke here, but I can't complain that much, at least it isn't another European player.
> 
> That will help us with the undersized Iverson, as for Holcomb, he is a European prospect who was probably jsut a filler, but hey you never know what you will get. Mark Bryant could be a solid contributer to our team, much like COrey Blount was last year.
> ...


The trade the mad was acceptable Holcomb went to San Diego State or something like that. Were you saying he was a Euro prospect like going overseas for a year or 2 or you thought he was A Euro league player


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*sorry bout that......*

I had it all wrong, the Sixers aquired a European prospect from the Hawks for 2 future 2nd rounders, and for some reason i got him mixed up wit hHolcomb, who went to San Diego State, sorry bout that.

The thing about Holcomb that i think he could come in handy is that end of the quarter ally oop that iverson always throws to whoever is the highest flyer on the team (Hughes, Jones, and Buford for a little bit). He could contribute that and thatd be nice.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: sorry bout that......*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> I had it all wrong, the Sixers aquired a European prospect from the Hawks for 2 future 2nd rounders, and for some reason i got him mixed up wit hHolcomb, who went to San Diego State, sorry bout that.
> 
> The thing about Holcomb that i think he could come in handy is that end of the quarter ally oop that iverson always throws to whoever is the highest flyer on the team (Hughes, Jones, and Buford for a little bit). He could contribute that and thatd be nice.


yeah something to get the crowd excited on


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You guys are sleeping on Clancy. He's a athletic big man (something DC and Deke aren't!) that can run the floor, block shots, and dunk on entire starting front courts. He's a hard worker, a winner, and plays with tenacity. Larry Brown will LOVE him and he'll get clock as the first big man off the bench in place of Blount and Dalembert.

If he didn't get hurt he would of been top 20.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*i agree........*

somewhat in that he is very talented. If DC doesn't fully recover he could give him a run to start. But he isn't your new style "athletic" (as you had said) power forward. He is an old fashioned banger who puts all his effort into each game. That is good for our team.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

*Re: well actually,*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> 
> 
> As for the Sam Clancy, the guy may be small , but he could od some things for us. I didn't like his style of play, but he has proven that he can win, and that always helps.
> ...


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

right now he has the body of a pf and u mgiht say the movement more of a small forward. He wont' jump out of the building but he will play solid old fashioned basketball.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: yea*

I say why draft Clarence Weatherspoon #2??


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*.................?*

im lost what did i miss about Clarence Wetherspoon being # 2?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: yea*



> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> I say why draft Clarence Weatherspoon #2??


Because Clarence Weatherspoon got 18 points and 10 boards for you guys. If you get that out of a second round pick thats not bad.

Clancy is a much better shot blocker than Spoon, and a better jumper than some of you think.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*ic ic.........*

Sppon was a great guy he always played hard, him dana barros and jeff malone held it down in thos ebad days in the early and mid 90s for the 6ers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: yea*



> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> 
> 
> Because Clarence Weatherspoon got 18 points and 10 boards for you guys. If you get that out of a second round pick thats not bad.
> ...


I dont doubt that but there was some serious talent left when we selected and we already have Power Forwards. He definitley is not a Small Forward. Too much other young talent we could have drafted that will eventually turn out to be better PROS than him


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't understand why that guys saying Sam Clancy is too small. I mean Charles Barkley was a great pf at only 6'5.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *LOL *
> I don't understand why that guys saying Sam Clancy is too small. I mean Charles Barkley was a great pf at only 6'5.


Charles wasnt injured when he came into the league. 2, Charles always had his way with various SF,PF,C but now everyone is 5 inches taller than him at the 3, 4 and 5 positions. Charles was a better ball handler and shooter. Hopefully it will work out. but it was other needs we could have addressed with that pick being that we already had 2 youg PF on our team


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Furthermore Charles was one of the freak of nature guys, wherre you look at him and say "he could never" do this, or do that, but he proved everyone wrong and did it. 

And I agree that he was a big risk being tha he was injured. I guess we will find out during the next few season whether CLancy was a valuable pick at that spot, I d just like him to make an instant impact helping us off the bench, becuase i think we drafted him becuase he could do that


----------

